# How best to roast Kona beans



## mathof

I'm a novice roaster with a Gene Cafe. Last week, I roasted 240g of green Kona beans that I brought back from Hawaii in November, but my first try resulted in under-roasted beans that had a sour taste. I have about 500g left, and would appreciate some advice before I ruin that too.

Matt


----------



## froggystyle

What kind of profile did you use?


----------



## mathof

I used this, which I found on the internet:

"Gene Cafe users, try setting 350F (176C) for about 5 minutes, 400F (204C) for 4 minutes and then 465F (241C) for the remainder of the roast, carrying it as dark as you wish."

Maybe, I should have just let it go darker than I did.


----------



## froggystyle

What was your total time?


----------



## mathof

Total time was about 22 minutes. But it may have taken that long until it looked dark enough to start the cool-down cycle because the machine was next to an open door that let in very cold air. (It was open so that I could vent the smoke from my flat.)

I noticed that the seam on one side of the beams was much lighter than it usually is. Here's a photo of what I mean:









Matt


----------



## hullcity

Never roasted kona beans but 22 mins sounds much too long. Do you know what your line voltage to the gene is as you may not be getting enough juice to it? You could try putting your gene into an insulated cardboard box if you have to roast next to an open door, that should cut down on the cold draughts. But make sure the vents aren't covered.


----------



## mathof

I don't know how to measure line voltage. As to the cold draughts, winter will be ending soon (even if it doesn't feel like it today).

Matt


----------



## hullcity

You need to use a plug-in power meter (also called kilowatt) at the socket which you plug your gene into. You can then measure the voltage at the plug and what wattage your gene is using during the roast.


----------



## johnealey

Cheapest Maplin one is about £10 or noticed in many trips out yesterday that homebase have one for about the same if you have either close by and not feeling braver enought to biuy a multimeter and poke the terminals in the plug sockets. If you go down this route (multimeter) can get from most electrical or tool suppliers such as Screwfix for again about a tenner but have something you can use for other electrical issues; come back and let us know am sure someone will offer up sage advice as to how to use safely)

+1 on the keeping the gene out of wind though as very sensitive to external wind, seems to rob it of heat. Might be worth searching for a flexible cooker hood extraction pipe made of aluminium, to vent the smoke out of a window / door, even if too big will guide the smoke out ( or do under the cooker hood extractor if vented outside as I do)

Hope of help

John


----------



## mathof

I've ordered this plug-in monitor from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000Q7PJGW/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

When it comes I'll check the line voltage and get back to you. Thanks everyone.

Matt


----------



## mathof

I got my voltage monitor. I haven't used it with the Gene yet, but with my Londinium the household voltage is 240V, +/- 1V. So I guess that isn't a problem.


----------



## hullcity

Good that you have a steady voltage, but still it's nice to know the voltage during the roast just to rule out one variable if you have a strange roast. Plus it's one step closer to the dimmer mod


----------

